# Morrisons rich sweet Columbian beans



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If anyone is caught in a bit of a fix like I was last weekend when I was expecting my Rave order on a Friday but it didn't turn up. I went to Morrison's and picked up a bag of this. My expectations were low but I was very pleasantly surprised. This coffee is actually lovely. Not that I'd have it all the time but if your stuck it's definitely worth a shot.








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I also happened to be in the same position a couple of weeks ago and also ended up getting these beans. I agree they are much better than I expected. Quite sweet and with a nice chocolate taste.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I'm waiting for my subscription beans to arrive so in the mean time I thought I'd try these beans... And wow, yes, they are a very pleasant surprise! I found them to be very rich in body with a lovely rich mouth feel. Would defo buy again


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Useful to know







With beans-by-post it's always good to have a plan-B.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm never that desperate.... I have at least 3 sources of freshly roasted beans within a few miles!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

shrink said:


> I'm never that desperate.... I have at least 3 sources of freshly roasted beans within a few miles!


Luckily I've got a couple of sources of locally roasted beans within a couple of miles too but not everyone's that fortunate. I think a post on "Plan B" / "back up beans" would be really handy even if it's from supermarkets.

Not ideal... but are some beans more resilient to when they're roasted or are some on the shelves quicker than others?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have some fab roasters near me, for that i am really thankful, but agree with whats been said, if you need a back up plan ecause nothing is near then an acceptable alternative is always useful.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the freezer should be your backup plan







just throw a few beans in the back for emergencies hehe. Even frozen beans are better than supermarket


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

For about £3 just try them. I wouldn't have recommended them if they're weren't alright. You'll be surprised.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Exactly mate... I think people get too hung up on freshly roasted beans and think that there are no alternative options. I suggest we (or CoffeeChap







) arrange a "Bean Tasting Bonanza" after the grind off where people 'blind' test beans to see whether they can recognise the quality or not.

imagine an event where we test 20 or so beans ranging from the top end like Londinium, to the cheap and cheerful like Morrisons own. I'd be interested to see whether people could actually recognise the difference and I'm willing to have a small wager that a lot of people won't!!

A chart of recommended beans could be compiled for new and old members alike


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha! I wouldn't put my money on that, certainly not with people from this forum. I must stress, I have used these beans as a last resort about twice. I have tried various supermarket beans over the years and they've all been pretty much the same. Absolute gash! That's why I felt the need to mention these as just about the only ones I've ever tried which aren't that bad.

I'm a fresh roast advocate all the way and would never recommend supermarket as anything but a very last resort.









Your test would be interesting though and I'd certainly take part for a laugh. Maybe I'd get egg on my face but I'm almost positive I'd be able to tell every time.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure if they still do them but M&S used to do due Sweet Columbian beans (Probably done by same roasters) quite drinkable for supermarket beans. a lot of citrus flavours without any acidity. This was a couple of years ago now


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its worth striking up decent relationships with local coffee shops (the good ones). Some either have retail beans to sell, or the best ones, will sell you some of their stock decanted into the container of your choice. Not something you'd practice often, but perhaps good in a pinch.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Always found supermarket beans handy to get rid of unwanted guests


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

passed a Morrisons today, so i swung the car around and popped in to get a bag of this. Exactly why i gave up on supermarket beans years ago. Rancid & tasteless.....to me anyway


----------

